# 65 deluxe? Schwinn Stingray purchase



## hashbrown (Nov 7, 2020)

So I'm confused on the year due to the setup. Frame shows 65 tho. It's been repainted but tires look original. Both made in usa. Any thoughts and worth 100 bucks I'd say right? Thanks guys! 






Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 7, 2020)

I believe it could also be a Typhoon I think they used same frame. They made a red typhoon 65'


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 7, 2020)

You mentioned repaint what makes you thik that a 65'stingray came in coppertone,Lime green,sky blue and violet


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2020)

M4 is a December 64 stamped serial number. The date associated to the serial is the date the numbers were stamped on the component and that component was later used to build a frame. The frame and bike was built in 1965. Definitely worth a Benjamin.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 7, 2020)

so they made component in 64' but built the bike in 65'? Ill give you a Benjamin for it weather it is a stingray or not haha


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 7, 2020)

He repainted it himself as a kid in the 80s and thinks it was blue..... And it's a MA42671 the A just looks like a 4 in the pic. And thinks for such quick responses! 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 7, 2020)

And tires and tubes are holding air somehow. Lol glad the tires look decent cause I didn't want to have to buy a set of them. 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2020)

hashbrown said:


> He repainted it himself as a kid in the 80s and thinks it was blue..... And it's a MA42671 the A just looks like a 4 in the pic. And thinks for such quick responses!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk





:eek: Oops! Looked too quick for a millisecond.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 7, 2020)

Ride it ,enjoy it


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm not so sure he painted it now.... there's even red paint inside the BB. And here's the stamp on the crank. And my son and I sure will ride it! 



Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 7, 2020)

great bike either way


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 7, 2020)

Here’s a similar early tufted seat on eBay..

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=254768108550


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 7, 2020)

Can I try using the black magic bleche- white white wall tire cleaner on the seat or is that a bad idea? Aside from pin stripes does this look original and if so is it a typhoon then? Thanks members! 






Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2020)

I've never owned a Sting Ray, but I'd have to guess that it used a Balloon tire frame with the rear stays being wider at the brake/fender bridge and bottom bracket area for the 2.125 rear tires. A Typhoon is a middleweight.  So MA4 is also a December (65) stamped serial, and in all reality the bike was built the next year. There's a two or three digit date code on the inside of the left front fork leg just above the axle slot. 1-6 would be January 1966. I know of no Sting Rays being painted a solid color red in 1966, maybe check the steer tube on the fork for original paint. Maybe even pop off the chrome fork crown to see if there is original paint underneath.   
I'm pretty sure the seat cover's outer later is a type of clear vinyl and once it's sun burned it's pretty permanent. Not very many cleaning products will damage it, so use what you think will clean it up.


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 7, 2020)

I checked the fork lug and it's stamped 12 + 5 so that's the same as the frame..... bars are stamped schwinn between knurls as well. I'll check later the stem and fork tube.... good idea..... who would ever paint the fork tube as well without some original paint remnants. 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 7, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> Here’s a similar early tufted seat on eBay..
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=254768108550



That link wouldn't work for me..... but thanks for the help! 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 7, 2020)

Well here it is..... I'm still confused tho cause what's this mean? I don't think I've ever seen paint all the way to the threads.... usually seems to be a pretty quick stop point mid way up the tube but what do you think? 



Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 7, 2020)

I cant tell is that paint or the red primer they used ? Yes they often stop about halfway but maybe someone got carried away that day in the factory. The frame would be the same for stingray and typhoon the 2.125 gets tight on the stingray but it makes it probably why it looks so bad ass


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2020)

Geeze! That's not factory. The person that repainted that sure did a complete cover up job! I wonder if it was also stripped down to bare metal.


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 7, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Geeze! That's not factory. The person that repainted that sure did a complete cover up job! I wonder if it was also stripped down to bare metal.



That is what didn't make sense because I asked him right away if he stripped it when he said he painted it and he said that more than likely he just scuffed it up and rattled it. Which doesn't look like any rattle can job I've seen before. It's on the steer tube, inside the bottom bracket and looks identical to the red on the tornado fork and chain guard I have. Are there any other signs of model in the vin or other parts? 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2020)

hashbrown said:


> That is what didn't make sense because I asked him right away if he stripped it when he said he painted it and he said that more than likely he just scuffed it up and rattled it. Which doesn't look like any rattle can job I've seen before. It's on the steer tube, inside the bottom bracket and looks identical to the red on the tornado fork and chain guard I have. Are there any other signs of model in the vin or other parts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk




Only the specific parts and decals identify a model. On a balloon model frame you should be able to stick three fingers all the way in between the seat stays above the fender bridge with no problem. On a middleweight frame it will be real tight and three fingers flat will not fit. I can't believe a Sting Ray used a middleweight frame, but never paid any attention to that detail when one was in front of me.


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 7, 2020)

Frame compared to my fastback which is a light weight frame right? Clear difference either way so that means it's a stingray that had been painted? I'm so confused but grateful for the great expertise! 






Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 7, 2020)

Don't mind the s2 cheater slik wedged in there..... it's a fast back. Lol

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 7, 2020)

I know... lots of questions and pics but did schwinn paint the underside of the feeders black? Cause if this is normal they look pretty decent unless he did that over too right? 



Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 8, 2020)

Guess you'll be removing the added paint off the bottom of the fenders.    Can't tell at that angle how much room you have on the three finger test. Looks kind of tight and no room to spare, plus you're not even in to the knuckles. Maybe coasterbrakejunky was halfway right about the frames? I cannot get three fingers in to my knuckles on my middleweight. On my Phantom I can stick three all the way in with room to spare. I picked up two Sting Rays for a member in Cali and stored them until he could make a trip to AZ to pick them up. I should have checked them out and played with them.  lol


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 8, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Guess you'll be removing the added paint off the bottom of the fenders.  Can't tell at that angle how much room you have on the three finger test. Looks kind of tight and no room to spare, plus you're not even in to the knuckles. Maybe coasterbrakejunky was halfway right about the frames? I cannot get three fingers in to my knuckles on my middleweight. On my Phantom I can stick three all the way in with room to spare. I picked up two Sting Rays for a member in Cali and stored them until he could make a trip to AZ to pick them up. I should have checked them out and played with them. lol



 The tire on it is a 20x2.125 and seems to be the same gap as my Apple krate but till more research here's how the seat is coming along. 



Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 8, 2020)

And I meant to say middle weight when asking about the fastback..... just read thru. Lol 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

Again I cant be 100% sure but to the best of my understanding The sting ray was first introduced in 1963 1/2, and offered first in 1964 catalog. Both of those used the original shorty frame about 2 inches shorter in length and one  inch lower sear tube. I believe mid 64 they came out wit the J-39 frame longer with taller seat tube the earlier was to easy to wheelie and it was used on all stingrays except  5 speed models that did have an larger spread on rear stays. The stingray was considered a midweight frame. I dont believe there is any way to determine weather it was a typhoon or stingray other then the equiptment it came with. Who is to say if a kid was jealous in 65 and bought alll they needed to make there typhoon a stingray. The original owner of my 63' 26 inch typhoon did exactly that  with his handel bars in 64'. Now I have a bike thats not worth as much as its handelbars. I hope I'm not feeding you wrong info, if anyone can corret me please do I would like the right info for myself.


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 8, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Again I cant be 100% sure but to the best of my understanding The sting ray was first introduced in 1963 1/2, and offered first in 1964 catalog. Both of those used the original shorty frame about 2 inches shorter in length and one inch lower sear tube. I believe mid 64 they came out wit the J-39 frame longer with taller seat tube the earlier was to easy to wheelie and it was used on all stingrays except 5 speed models that did have an larger spread on rear stays. The stingray was considered a midweight frame. I dont believe there is any way to determine weather it was a typhoon or stingray other then the equiptment it came with. Who is to say if a kid was jealous in 65 and bought alll they needed to make there typhoon a stingray. The original owner of my 63' 26 inch typhoon did exactly that with his handel bars in 64'. Now I have a bike thats not worth as much as its handelbars. I hope I'm not feeding you wrong info, if anyone can corret me please do I would like the right info for myself.
> 
> View attachment 1297944



Which is rarer or more likely to be then? And I'm digging the ape hangers on the typhoon!

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

I would hazzard a guess at the typhoon sold less units then the stingray but which would make it more rare but the desire for stingray dictates they are more expensive usually. I would not hesitate to call it a stingray if it has the correct parts I don't think anyone can prove otherwise. If it was black and you wanted $14, 000


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

Sorry I was meaning to say if it was black and you were asking $14,000 someone would figure it out.


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 8, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Sorry I was meaning to say if it was black and you were asking $14,000 someone would figure it out.



Then it was black..... haha! I'm with ya tho.... it must have got a better than usual respray and since it's a late 65 (frame, fork are Dec) it could have been assembled with that next years sissy bar. Or even updated at some point.... And since he insisted it was blue that would coincide with a stingray. Thanks again! 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 8, 2020)

@coasterbrakejunkie1969 , I'm still not convinced that the Sting Rays used a true middleweight frame, at least not the later ones say from maybe 64 and later. The first ones made in 63 may have but I think it's possible Schwinn modified the bends at the stays slightly in later production. Everyone claims that the late 70's and early 80's balloon cruisers use a middleweight frame but I found out from my examples that this was not entirely true and the stays were slightly wider than a middleweight frame. So technically the Cruisers did not use a true middleweight frame nor was it a true ballooner. As Hashbrown shows in his picture he can stick three fingers inside the stays and I can't duplicate that on my early 60's middleweight frames. I'd really like to know what the actual measurement is between the stays at the top of the brake bridge on a Sting Ray frame. On a 53 balloon frame I have 2-11/16" and on my middleweights I have exactly 2". I measured my Cruiser 5 frames some years back and I know the measurement did not match either one of those but can't remember the exact measurement.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

where he shows his fingers on my 68' stingray measures 2.25 inches  only about 2 on my 76' five speed


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

I don't have my 76 'single speed but i recall it being identical to the 68'


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 8, 2020)

I was just about to send pics of it actually.... when I removed the wheel it opened up more then I thought it should maybe wrong but here they are...






Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 8, 2020)

And it's a bit hard to tell but the drop outs are exactly 4.5 apart. 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

Yes thats what I  have on the 68'.  I really think typhoon the same the color is killing me. I wouldn't put it past some old timer to do a fantastic more then was needed paint job.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

no sign of the blue anywhere? under the head badge?


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 8, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> no sign of the blue anywhere? under the head badge?



I can't imagine they took the fork off to paint it but failed to remove the badge but I can check. 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm dying  to know, start scraping   haha


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 8, 2020)

hashbrown said:


> I can't imagine they took the fork off to paint it but failed to remove the badge but I can check.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk




Looking at all the paint chips in this picture and the others, I'd say that frame was stripped down to bare metal before it had its repaint.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

Noooooooo


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 8, 2020)

As it was, I didn't chip at this at all.... maybe correct
Second pic is a tiny bit of acetone on the underside of the chain guard. 





Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 8, 2020)

I think I found my route for an answer.... if they left the kickstand in obviously from the red there should be original print inside that mount right? Now I just gotta runner how to take these out. Lol



Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

there is a trick that works with the circular hole at end of adjustable wrench if you google  it I'm sure you can find it. But I'm not so sure it will tell the tale


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 8, 2020)

I figured it out.... And there we have it! 



Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

Yea man , nice work. Welcome to the club haha


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 8, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yea man , nice work. Welcome to the club haha



 Haha Thanks man! So now we know it's for sure a stingray.... now the question is it a deluxe? 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

you will never know how it came but as it sits its deluxe with the fenders and white walls


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 8, 2020)

Now how could the owner miss that bit of blue when stripping and repainting! HaHa!


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 8, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Now how could the owner miss that bit of blue when stripping and repainting! HaHa!



 Haha! I know right..... I gotta give props to the extent they went..... stumped us for a bit but we got it. Lol

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 8, 2020)

Is it going to get another repaint?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

find the guy who did it the first time I would like him to do my 68.All my fresh shiny parts waiting in a box for paint.


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 8, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> find the guy who did it the first time I would like him to do my 68.All my fresh shiny parts waiting in a box for paint.
> 
> View attachment 1298324



Haha! 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 8, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Is it going to get another repaint?



 More than likely some day in the future... I'd like to now but my 5 year old outgrew his lil tiger and I bought this with the intention of him riding this while I ride the Apple krate so I feel much Better knowing it's not original paint..... but that still depends on the value of the bike now I know more about it. Lol

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

My 9 year old is rides a 26 inch Hollywood and I built her a western flyer chopper, she loves it. I have the 24 inch ready for the 6 year old and I have  a fair lady for her as well.


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 8, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> My 9 year old is rides a 26 inch Hollywood and I built her a western flyer chopper, she loves it. I have the 24 inch ready for the 6 year old and I have a fair lady for her as well.
> 
> View attachment 1298347
> 
> ...



That's awesome.... gotta keep the kids into the classics! And nice ducati btw. 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 10, 2020)

Minus the front rim it's geting shined up! And I think the seat is brightening up. 







Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 10, 2020)

Real nice stingray


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 10, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Real nice stingray



Thanks bud! Since is not the original paint I thought about doing a vintage rod look till the little guy outgrows it and then going with the original blue...... those white walls need a matte black frame or else taken off so he doesn't thrash them. Lol

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 10, 2020)

hashbrown said:


> Thanks bud! Since is not the original paint I thought about doing a vintage rod look till the little guy outgrows it and then going with the original blue...... those white walls need a matte black frame or else taken off so he doesn't thrash them. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk



I guess he won't physically outgrow it but when he gets his own 20 inch stingray. Lol

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## dw782202 (Nov 12, 2020)

Nice bike


----------

